# Da Vinci Code - Mockup (w/ Session Download)



## ashtongleckman (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi all, here's a mockup I did of "Chevaliers De Sangreal" from Hans Zimmer's Da Vinci Code score. I'd love to know your thoughts 

Cubase session / MIDI file: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/42p3gm646iukccm/AAA-KMBuf_472vZgagQ5LY-ra?dl=0 (h=ttps://www.dropbox.com/sh/42p3gm646iukccm/AAA-KMBuf_472vZgagQ5LY-ra?dl=0)

All the best,
Ashton


----------



## Nao Gam (Aug 2, 2018)

Well if ur asking for thoughts u want criticism or praise and I got a bit of both. I compared this to the original for reference, obviously it's not exactly the same but overall great job.
Your dynamics might be a tiiiny bit abrupt at times but maybe it's just me.
The biggest problem (still a minor detail) is you bring down the ostinatos along with the sordinos at around 1.30 when the sordino waves go down. It doesn't sit very well in the piece cause it's climaxing at that point, if you leave the ostinatos intact they keep the piece afloat and create contrast (this happens in the original).
Again, I'm nitpicking. Still probably better than I could ever do.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 2, 2018)

I think the cello melody is a bit too buried here and the synth bass is very present and loud at the beginning - compared to the original mix. Rebalance those and maybe add a bit more tail reverb and this will sound great.


----------

